# How to cover logo spell out hardware on bag?



## Random Walks

I purchased a Burberry rucksack backpack as a stylish diaper bag and travel bag years ago compared to North Face. It has a small logo spell out hardware in the front. Due to the increased crime in the US, I don’t feel comfortable to wear anything recognizable. Selling the bag isn’t a good idea to me as I still like it and it’s not worth selling it because of the low quote price from Fashionphile. 
Is there a way to cover the logo hardware which won’t damage it and could be reversed? Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Random Walks

sorry that I just realized that I posted it on the wrong sub forum. Could anyone be kind to move the post to “Handbags & Purses”?


----------



## Swanky

I’ll move to Burberry


----------



## Random Walks

Thanks @Swanky.


----------



## papertiger

It's a lovely and practical looking bag (I have a Burberry vintage reverse-check backpack with no visible logos). 

I used to take some bags through some areas of London in a plastic bag and get them out later. It's surprising to me when people want big logos. However, I saw many people walking around the same places with logos (real and fake). 

If the logo was smaller you could just add some _ol' skool _pins/badges over. 

I wouldn't pull-off the letters though or do anything permeant. 

You could try to make a removable slip-cover for the whole pocket in black. It will affect instant access to the pocket though. Cutting out a rectangle larger than the pocket, sewing elastic into a hem and pulling slightly so it grips the back of the pocket. Think fitted sheet with elastic corners


----------



## Sferics

papertiger said:


> a removable slip-cover



This is brilliant - I can totally see it! 



papertiger said:


> If the logo was smaller you could just add some _ol' skool _pins/badges over.



I would not give up the idea. I could think of some weird but cool vintage brooches with a lot of gebamsel mixed with buttons/pins...if this would not lead to noticeable holes of course

I don't know how to translate gebamsel  in this case I mean dangling decoration, a lot of details...


----------



## Random Walks

Thank you @papertiger and @Sferics for your detailed ideas!!
I thought about the pins before I posted and worried a bit about leaving any noticeable pins. I definitely will work on the slip over idea.
Happy New Year to you two!


----------

